# New baby expected after 189 visa granted, what to do?



## amro200 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dears:
As per the subject above, Me and my wife got our 189 visa granted on 1st-July-2014 as to make our first entry to Australia before 15-May-2015. 

After very short time later wife appeared to pregnant and due date is 15-Mar-2014, so we were trying to make our first entry before the delivery but due health conditions and some complications she's not allowed to fly, and the situations isn't getting better yet.

So if we get the green light from the doctor in the next 3 weeks or so we can fly immediately and issue solved, if not, then we have a very short time after delivery (15-Mar to 15-May) it takes more than a month here just to issue birth certificate and new passport.

I am really worried that we might lose the visa, how will I get visa for the baby and enter on time,what should I do in this case? please advise.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Salam ya Zol 

Best situation is to fly and give birth there, so the baby can be a citizen by birth

Otherwise, right after delivery, you need to fly ASAP, you can fly without the baby one person at a time, just to validate the visa, like for instance, three of you can fly to Malaysia (no visa required for the Sudanese), then you can take turns flying to Australia.

Child visa for a high risk applicant from offshore takes 14 months, so no way you will make it on time unless you follow either plans above.


WORST case scenario : You - the father - fly any time before first entry date, and if the mother cannot make it, you can apply for a spouse visa for her later on, but at least you - the primary applicant - can keep your visa.


----------



## amro200 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Salam ya Zol
> 
> Best situation is to fly and give birth there, so the baby can be a citizen by birth
> 
> ...


Thanks ya Ibn Alneel, Very helpful reply indeed,

Any other ideas please?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

amro200 said:


> Thanks ya Ibn Alneel, Very helpful reply indeed,
> 
> Any other ideas please?


7babak 3ashara 

No unfortunately, you are in a tight spot here your options are :

1- If the doctor clears your wife to fly, fly now and return
2- Also if the doctor clears your wife to fly, fly before birth and give birth there
3- Fly right after birth without the baby (child visa will NO WAY be ready in two months)
4- Only you fly to keep your visa then sponsor your wife and baby later on (but that means more headache, paperwork and money AGAIN) 


Best of luck and wishing your wife and the upcoming Zol/Zola a safe delivery insha Allah


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Best is to travel together (only you & your wife) after baby's birth & validate your visa only, return home and apply for child visa later.

Girl Aussie 



amro200 said:


> After very short time later wife appeared to pregnant and due date is 15-Mar-2014, so we were trying to make our first entry before the delivery but due health conditions and some complications she's not allowed to fly, and the situations isn't getting better yet.
> 
> So if we get the green light from the doctor in the next 3 weeks or so we can fly immediately and issue solved, if not, then we have a very short time after delivery (15-Mar to 15-May) it takes more than a month here just to issue birth certificate and new passport.
> 
> I am really worried that we might lose the visa, how will I get visa for the baby and enter on time,what should I do in this case? please advise.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I suggest contacting DIBP and asking for an extension. They rarely grant them but if she is genuinely ill, above and beyond normal pregnancy gripes, you shoukd get lucky. 

They wont give you another date now. They will come back saying 'they dont usually extend but it may be considered only after you miss it' risk to take BUT if you can oroduce consultants letters confirming illness that would put her and baby at risk you should be ok. 

Though keep in mind they wont accept anything that is part of 'normal' pregnancy, your worries about her or anything that wouldn't stop her making the trip.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Any updates? Amro you managed to travel?


----------



## amro200 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dears: I was too busy to update you guys, so everyone can benefit from my experience, I contacted my case officer explaining my situation that wife is pregnant and cannot travel within the given period for the first entry and neither right after delivery, the answer was very quick and clear, the officer replied with a Facilitation Letter which allows me and my wife both to enter after the Initial Entry Date has passed if required with no issue before the visa expires, they didn't even ask for a medical report.
Two weeks later, my wife medical issue was cleared, we got green light to travel, and we landed there and came back now.
The officers are strict but very understanding, I really appreciated this response from them.

I hope this help someone


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Salam Amroo, Good news, please send me you email.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

amro200 said:


> Dears: I was too busy to update you guys, so everyone can benefit from my experience, I contacted my case officer explaining my situation that wife is pregnant and cannot travel within the given period for the first entry and neither right after delivery, the answer was very quick and clear, the officer replied with a Facilitation Letter which allows me and my wife both to enter after the Initial Entry Date has passed if required with no issue before the visa expires, they didn't even ask for a medical report.
> Two weeks later, my wife medical issue was cleared, we got green light to travel, and we landed there and came back now.
> The officers are strict but very understanding, I really appreciated this response from them.
> 
> I hope this help someone


Hi man, and congratulation for your grant. Are you planing to travel permanently to OZ soon? or you do not decided yet?
Please if you are still in KSA passed me your email.


----------

